# 1959



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

We came across this machine and we'll be restoring it in due time.
This is just a quick pic

It's a 1959 Toro Snow Hound, very straight forward and will be an easy restore (so we'd like to believe). At this stage we're undecided as to where we should sell this when completed or just keep it as a show room piece. I doubt there's much demand for these.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sweet little machine there. It would make a nice show room piece. What does the curved piece with the white handle on top do?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice looking machine jerry, there are a couple on my local cl and one of them is only $50 not running though


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

To answer your question on the white handle. I really don't know. We haven't really played with it yet. It is NOT a self propelled so I'm guessing that handle might be for the auger. I do know that the discharge cute is a flip over side-to-side.
Being Sunday we spend limited time in the shop and we're just starting lawnmower season plus a couple of last minute blowers for minor repairs.

So, when the time comes, I'll return back to this thread and continue the progress. Probably not till next fall.

We're also at the start of building a sand blaster and if you guys ever watch American Restoration you'll know that Rick refers to walnut shells to blast the hard rubber. And, BTW these tires or wheels look EXACTLY like wagon wheels and solid, non-pneumatic "more to come" Here's Johnny (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

the white handle looks like it would raise or lower the handles for operators of different heights. you can see notches on the top side of the steel bar the white handle is on as it goes through the name plate. 

pure speculation on my part, never picked up a power handle.


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

(a longer post)

A couple of comments on this machine. We know that in the restoration business/circuit, be it cars, old furniture or most "antiques" there can be various schools of thought on "leave it alone" or "restore it". Just this weekend I heard from some to leave it alone and others to restore it..
On that list. I used to collect old transistor radios circa 40s. 50s & 60s. I would restore the plastic or wooden cases. Later on I read that if a particular model had a defect that we collectors should not fix it. The defect was natural to that model. 

Again, if you guys watch American Restoration there are tons on items that get restored. Yet on Antique Road Show and other shows, like Pickers, they suggest to leave it alone.
The way I see it, for this machine or any "snow blower" they're not really collector items except for a few like us. and I believe that we people like them restored. To leave this unit alone makes it look like it's ready for the bone yard; just another old piece of junk. 
Many times I go to local county fairs and there're often exhibits of pioneer villages. With that are they old farm tractors and unique impliments.
I find there is more appreciation for old equipment to be revitalilzed. The color schemes, the "pin striping", the charactor lines. Plus we all know that there's really no dollar value in antique snowblowers so we are our own culture and I believe that restoring is best for the machines.



Before I close this EXTENDED post (whew), take a look at the charactor lines on the side of the 'bucket' and tell me you agree that resembles the same lines found on carnival rides and even appliances from the same era. Also notice the pinstriping on the wheels


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You're right, they don't make them like they used to. There is a "style" and "character" to the old machines that most today just don't have.

I have a small collection of vintage reel mowers made by the Eclipse Lawn Mower Company in Prophetstown, IL. In doing some research on the company I learned that they had three people who did nothing but paint the pin-stripping on the mowers!


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Yuuuup. we are a rare breed. But that's what makes things interesting. History in the making


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Jerry

That's quite a machine, and personally I'd like to see it once it's been restored.

I hear the argument on restore vs leave it alone. I've heard that for over 30 years relating to furniture. Happens I have a small side business doing furniture resoration and repairs and I've had many people that use the 'Antiques Roadshow' comments of 'leave it alone' when discussing what to do on something. Problem is multifold, some times leaving it alone means it will continue deteriorating over time if not attended to. Additionally unless it's a display only piece, without attention it will not be used (another shame). I've done restoration/repairs only so a piece of furniture could become a piece of eyecandy in someones house and others repaired them so it could be used which is a more desirable condition IMO. Though not representative of all the things I've worked on (exception rather than the rule) I have worked on a couple of pieces over the years that were valued at more than the house I own.

Value is in the eyes of who will purchase or own an item. You can have something exactly as found but if you don't have a buyer then it's worth nothing. Not everything old is either valuable or an antique, it's many times more related to something that was in the family. In those cases it's what the family wants to have done with it.

You own it so it's yours to decide what to do with it. It looks like a very interesting machine and to see it taken back to it's full glory would be something to behold IMO.


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for your comments. It looks like we're both on the same page.
In my bio you guys might remember when I mentioned I collected old trnasistor radios the pocket type 40s-tubes, 50s and 60s and only battery powered, and from the usual sources. 
I've also been a moderator on TwoGuys Garage for many years and there many of us talked about redo or leave it alone. Ground up restorations. Survivor. Original. Resto-mod. Custom, Rat Rod and Barn Fresh. Each vehicle meant something special to its owners or group.

I think all of us here might admit no matter what we do to any engine or snowblower, I think OUR eyes pop moreso when we see something brought back to its original state. In our shop we received the wow factor from a few people that saw the before and after for four of the machines we restored. (that felt good) 
Plus, and more importantly, when I go to pioneer exhibits or steam shows the absolute majority of the old timer engines (steam, gas or hit-n-run) and all repainted so the onlooker can see the way it used to be, back in the day. 
My personal opinion: when I see some of these machines brought back to their former glory I have much more *appreciation* for them and seldom ever think of *dollar value*
Conversely, when I go to a car show there's different schools of thought woith numbers matching of a survivor untouched to a totally restored class that sits in a museum..

Few ever see any dollar value attached and even fewer would know any before and after value. Maybe Barrett Jackson would have the real answers but for small engines I think it's our decision.


----------



## bigmarty51 (Oct 19, 2012)

I just bought the same snow blower or pretty close to it. It looks just like mine? give or take a year or so.
I got mine by dumb luck for $20 and it starts and works.
thx. marty in Pa.


----------



## bigmarty51 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have almost the same snow blower or close too it? I'm not sure the year of mine?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I say give it a good cleaning/ waxing.


----------



## luke2233 (Dec 29, 2012)

I know this may be a dead thread but I have a blower exactly like JerryJ has. It has been in my family for a good 35 years. I have been killing myself to try and find out what year it is so I could find the right drive belt for the auger. I tried toro and they tried to tell me it was a 1974 snow hound 20 but I know they are wrong on that one. The serial number on mine is 40106-484. Can anyone tell me what year this thing really is and what belt I should get for it? Any help would be great.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello luke, welcome to SBF, see if this helps
Parts and Diagrams for Toro Consumer 31301, Snowhound, 1968 (SN 8000001-8999999)


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow that is nice for a 59...Someone kept that in great shape!!


----------



## luke2233 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks det. That has a pulley on it that mine doesn't for the drive to the auger. However, Toro was not much help on identifying my blower other than to say that the belt shown here is the same one that I need. Apparently they used the same belt on all of them.


----------

